# why is the JBL MS-8 discontinued?



## Murkr (Sep 27, 2015)

why is the JBL MS-8 discontinued? are they making a MS-9 or something? it looks like a lot of people still want these.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, lets see. 

They came out what, five years ago. And while the MS-8 did what it was designed to do fairly well, the unit tended to be temperamental and problematic. 

Seems to me to be good enough reason to end production in favor of something new and hopefully better. 

however, Andy Wehmeijer seems to have left Harman and is doing AudioFrog now, so I'm not sure who all JBL has left to design a new DSP.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Who says the MS8 is discontinued? 

I think that might just be a rumor.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Retailers seem to be claiming it discontinued and JBL's website doesn't even look to have it listed in their Car Amplifiers and Processors section.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Weigel21 said:


> Retailers seem to be claiming it discontinued and JBL's website doesn't even look to have it listed in their Car Amplifiers and Processors section.


Good to know, thanks


----------



## Murkr (Sep 27, 2015)

yeah the only way to get one now is used. I would think some other company would take its place, some DSP that does the same auto-tuning that this does.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't see any announcement of a replacement, none on youtube for 2015 CES

If there is a replacement, it doesn't look like it was announced at CES 2015.


Would love to see an upgraded model that did away the display and used laptop or better yet bluetooth to a phone/tablet.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Focused4door said:


> I don't see any announcement of a replacement, none on youtube for 2015 CES
> 
> If there is a replacement, it doesn't look like it was announced at CES 2015.
> 
> ...


Would be awesome if they did such with a new model to replace the MS-8 and even added a bit more in terms of user tuning, since it seems a lot of people got rid of them due to the poor control module and lack of being able to tune the system themselves.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

The alpine PXA-H800 has an Auto-Tune function and surround sound (Pro Logic II) function like the MS-8 (Logic7). Also, Andy (formerly of JBL) has mentioned before that Audiofrog is working on a DSP that will have an auto-tune function.


----------



## Motown65 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it was my fault that the Ms-8 was taken off the jbl site.. I was trying to find one and with only a couple used ones with missing pieces or the sellers not really wanting to sell (days to respond) I called a couple Harman numbers. I was first told there was no new units and one guy went one step further and said they had 6 refurbs at like $550. I then remembered the sale back in jan when they were 130 shipped off the Harman ebay page for refurbs so I talked to a few supervisors and after a day or so of wait they said they could not match that deal or lower the $550 price and like 2 days later I say it was off the site. Thankfully I found a clean used unit on craigslist! To the op there was one on ebay right after I paid for mine lol.


----------



## Murkr (Sep 27, 2015)

brumledb said:


> The alpine PXA-H800 has an Auto-Tune function and surround sound (Pro Logic II) function like the MS-8 (Logic7). Also, Andy (formerly of JBL) has mentioned before that Audiofrog is working on a DSP that will have an auto-tune function.


oh really nice, i didnt know that, i see the alpine PXA-H800 is almost double the price of a MS8 though, is it far Superior than the ms8? worth the added $200 or so extra?


----------



## Kornnut (Mar 19, 2007)

I also notice the JBL GTO1514D is gone too. Are they coming with a replacement?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Usually when a company already released a DSP, they will just refine the old version by solving the problems. 
They will release another when they redesign the whole new DSP which not that practical since R&D involved.
Like Pioneer's ODR RS-P99, the DSP chip still using the same as RS-P90 but changed some of the components and new circuit board design.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Harman has been hollowing themselves out of late. The most recent high-profile departure is Greg Timbers, who did many JBL home speakers. So I wouldn't expect new cutting edge product. Cutting edge marketing, certainly.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

All of this is true, I've noticed there's really going to be a hole where the MS-8 used to go. The C-DSP from MiniDSP will do a (summed) center and possibly derive rear channels, and possibly a plugin update could make it more capable but since it doesn't use a Logic7 or similar algorithm, you can bet it won't be as good. For EQ, the REW and biquad capabilities mean it can at least do room correction, the loooong way around though, and you'll definitely need a good mic and get used to REW.

I'm after a few MS-8's myself.


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

FWIW, just spoke with JBL cust service dept. The guy says there is a lot of talk of the MS-9 coming out soon...can't confirm it though.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

so it will have 9 channels of output? that makes no sense.


----------



## billw (Jun 30, 2008)

9 channels would be great. You could do 2 way LCR, 1 way sides, and a sub. Or 3 way LR in front, 1 way sides, and a sub.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Heah everybody kept saying "if only it had one more channel".

This is very interesting news.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

They could round to 10, that would work for me. 

And yep, I'd probably buy it (for under MSRP, lol.)


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I wonder if someone had the bright idea of adding a sub channel like the MS-a5001 to the MS-8, and adapting the innards to a single heat sink?

That would relieve most people's first upgrade consideration with the sub amp, and it could all be done in a similar chassis size as the MS-8 plus a couple inches.

The need to time-align the sub is debatable but most people consider it unnecessary, and if it's run off a circuit after the inherent delay of the DSP kicks in, it wouldn't have that extra delay to deal with when adjusting the settings.

I could see where that would be a lauded improvement, but some will compare and the latest offerings of high output DSP with built-in amplification by the Italians and Kicker, will make it necessary to step up the IC amp game, maybe to a 30W/4 ohm, capable 8 channel drive...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

cajunner said:


> I wonder if someone had the bright idea of adding a sub channel like the MS-a5001 to the MS-8, and adapting the innards to a single heat sink?
> 
> That would relieve most people's first upgrade consideration with the sub amp, and it could all be done in a similar chassis size as the MS-8 plus a couple inches.
> 
> ...


Subwoofer delay is very necessary to get it sounding like it's sitting on the dash. And let's not forget about group delay. Some will disagree and that's fine. I had a setup within the past year or so where I thought I wouldn't need sub delay. Boy was I wrong. Never again will I not have enough delay available for every single channel.

As small as class d amps have gotten there's no reason why JBL couldn't do 100 clean watts on at least half of the channels and 50 clean watts on the others. Plus a good 500 for the sub. All of this could probably be done in a chassis no bigger than a 100x4 a/b amp from 10 years ago. And of course giving users the option to bypass the autotune crap would be a great selling point for a lot of people on here. While the masses don't know what they're doing when it comes to tuning, there are those select few that actually do. And even the masses are capable of learning after they decide they want more than what the autotune gives them. If I would have owned one of the older MS-8's it would have probably ended up on the side of the interstate after frustration with trying to make it do what I wanted it to do. Manual tuning ftw! Now when it comes to center and surround sound, I have NO IDEA wtf I'm doing:laugh:But if that ever becomes important to me I'm more than willing to learn how to tune for that the old fashioned way


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

The MS-8 sets the sub on the hood without time aligning it. Manual tuning ftw?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

DDfusion said:


> The MS-8 sets the sub on the hood without time aligning it. Manual tuning ftw?


Forgot about that. Phase adjustment through eq? 

Still have no faith in auto tune. I'm way too picky.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys my friend is looking for JBL MS8 does anyone have one in bear new condition?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> ....Still have no faith in auto tune. I'm way too picky.


Respectfully, all that says is that the MS-8 isn't for you, other DSP options on the market are. 

There's lots of us (music listeners) that fit the 'profile' the MS-8 was aimed for and like it a lot as a consequence. Granted, we may be 'much less picky' but the MS-8, for many of us, provides a much quicker and simpler path to an 'enhanced listening experience' that is quantum leaps better than our pre-MS-8 systems provided. 

No worries, that's why choice is great.

Based on my experience to date, if a Gen II MS-x were released by JBL from a team led by Andy Wehmeyer I'd probably jump on it. Knowing that latter condition can't be met, it'd be much a harder decision.

The farther that hypothetical future MS-x drifts from the original target consumer profile, the easier the decision would be (to 'pass') for me. Knowing your target customer and making the best decisions about what to compromise (NOT a dirty word) to best meet that customer's needs is the key to a successful product (from the customer perspective). I strongly suspect those are the things that Andy's experience and judgment provided for the benefit of MS-8's targeted customers.

IMHO, trying to make _anything_ that satisfies _everyone_ inevitably results in failure to make _anyone_ happy.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Subwoofer delay is very necessary to get it sounding like it's sitting on the dash. And let's not forget about group delay. Some will disagree and that's fine. I had a setup within the past year or so where I thought I wouldn't need sub delay. Boy was I wrong. Never again will I not have enough delay available for every single channel.
> 
> As small as class d amps have gotten there's no reason why JBL couldn't do 100 clean watts on at least half of the channels and 50 clean watts on the others. Plus a good 500 for the sub. All of this could probably be done in a chassis no bigger than a 100x4 a/b amp from 10 years ago. And of course giving users the option to bypass the autotune crap would be a great selling point for a lot of people on here. While the masses don't know what they're doing when it comes to tuning, there are those select few that actually do. And even the masses are capable of learning after they decide they want more than what the autotune gives them. If I would have owned one of the older MS-8's it would have probably ended up on the side of the interstate after frustration with trying to make it do what I wanted it to do. Manual tuning ftw! Now when it comes to center and surround sound, I have NO IDEA wtf I'm doing:laugh:But if that ever becomes important to me I'm more than willing to learn how to tune for that the old fashioned way


I haven't had the chance to buy a MS-8 cheap except for when Harman canceled my order on the refurb Z units, a while back...

but I have used the MS-2 and after making sure the first take was as good as it gets, or just getting a take I found well balanced, I didn't need to tweak the sound.

I guess that makes me easy?

I mean, I see a lot of people finding fault with these auto-tune products and if the MS-2 is a fair indicator of not being able to tweak enough, then brother I don't need the lesson plan that means I need to out-perform the computer...

you guys can have that part of the hobby, sitting in a car doing endless measurements, and plotting various graphs using expensive home-brew recording gear like professional calibrated mics and pro-sumer grade software packages...


I don't even have a laptop, haha...

so for me, I am guessing the MS-8 tune is probably smashing good success, and if not I can change my install to make it so, because I'm easy like that.

I think I'm just getting to the point where all the mustard cutting is taking away from the goal, and getting back to listening to the music instead of the system seems more of an inspired moment than the reverse.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

cajunner said:


> I haven't had the chance to buy a MS-8 cheap except for when Harman canceled my order on the refurb Z units, a while back...
> 
> but I have used the MS-2 and after making sure the first take was as good as it gets, or just getting a take I found well balanced, I didn't need to tweak the sound.
> 
> ...


Can't fault you or anyone else that's happy with the computer tune. For those of us who like full control over our tune there are endless options on the market specially for that. I'm far from "easy".


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I got a better starting tune on my first calibration than I did with the bit one after tuning for a year. 
I and other SQ judges thought the tune I had with the bit was good enough to at least win state. And Virginia at the time had stong competition. The MS-8s auto tune crushed it in every way. And it just got better as I learned its quirks. 

I'm over sitting in the car hours on end tuning. 
Now I can enjoy it everyday no matter the play list. If I want jazz or chopped and screwed


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, one of the best systems I've ever heard had the ms-8 for the processor. The owner also spent endless hours "learning its quirks" to get the tune he wanted. In my opinion those hours could have been better spent tuning with a regular processor to start with, and that's just what he's doing now. In the end everyone has their own list of needs and everyone gets their jollies in different ways.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Impersonally never liked ms8 I used and had really hard time tuning it or setting the gains. It was bazaar... Alpine H800 fixed my problem 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

That new minidsp looks really promising. Hopefully I'll get to play around with one next week. /threadjack.


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Impersonally never liked ms8 I used and had really hard time tuning it or setting the gains. It was bazaar... Alpine H800 fixed my problem
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



I'm having a hard time figuring out the best route I should take. The factory RNS850 in my Touareg cannot be replaced. Having said that, the built in EQ is horrible. Turn it up a little past half and you can hear it de-tuning the sound. 

Any idea on ways to defeat this so the signal is clean?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Philth said:


> I'm having a hard time figuring out the best route I should take. The factory RNS850 in my Touareg cannot be replaced. Having said that, the built in EQ is horrible. Turn it up a little past half and you can hear it de-tuning the sound.
> 
> Any idea on ways to defeat this so the signal is clean?


Any good processor with a master volume and speaker level inputs should do the trick. You'll want to set the volume on the factory headunit to where you still have enough low end output and then boost it from there with the dsp. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Any good processor with a master volume and speaker level inputs should do the trick. You'll want to set the volume on the factory headunit to where you still have enough low end output and then boost it from there with the dsp. At least that's my understanding.



I was going to do the MS-8 or JL Cleansweep but both are discontinued. Any other decent ones for not an outrageous price?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The minidsp 6x8 would be a good one. www.minidsp.com


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Philth said:


> I was going to do the MS-8 or JL Cleansweep but both are discontinued. Any other decent ones for not an outrageous price?


And the Core-1, there was a $200 coupon floating around making the unit $349. Not suitable for center channel operations though.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I might be a jerk for thinking this way but I believe "SQ" means achieving a pleasing sound specific to that person. Outside of errant issues, I'd say that's the biggest problem with MS-8, when done right, it'll consistently produce a sound that most people probably don't want.

How many random people presume "SQ" = clean bass? I hate telling anybody I put anything in my car because they immediately want to know if my subs will give them an orgasm.

They love it nonetheless after audition but want nothing to do with my MS-8...even after I explain it's the reason it sounds the way it does. I think they're more interested in stories about owning something that's ridiculous.

Well...can't wait for AF's version of the ms-8  I might be interested in that "MS-9" even


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

<3 ms8


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Don't get me wrong, one of the best systems I've ever heard had the ms-8 for the processor. The owner also spent endless hours "learning its quirks" to get the tune he wanted. In my opinion those hours could have been better spent tuning with a regular processor to start with, and that's just what he's doing now. In the end everyone has their own list of needs and everyone gets their jollies in different ways.


What are some of the "quirks" you're referring to? The results it gave me blending my Satori mids and illuminator tweeters were amazing, but if there are little things I could try it might be worth a shot.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Philth said:


> I was going to do the MS-8 or JL Cleansweep but both are discontinued. Any other decent ones for not an outrageous price?


JL Audio FiX82 is in stores now!


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

What? said:


> JL Audio FiX82 is in stores now!



I saw that. What's the diff between that and the Cleansweep? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

seems to be a cleansweep with some eq. would figure that at $300 we should get some kind of ta. and it looks like it is also only 2 channel output


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The simple answer, unless someone already said it.


Because JBL discontinues everything good they make. It's not the only time they have, with any great product they made.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Philth said:


> I saw that. What's the diff between that and the Cleansweep?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8ch summing built in
Toslink out
2ch instead of 4ch RCA out
Removal of factory TA


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

The Fix82 just fixes the factory signal. It doesn't tune the car and there are no setting for you to tune the car. It's a new cleansweep that includes removing delay from the factory signal. That's it. Nice piece, but not a tuning solution.


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> The Fix82 just fixes the factory signal. It doesn't tune the car and there are no setting for you to tune the car. It's a new cleansweep that includes removing delay from the factory signal. That's it. Nice piece, but not a tuning solution.



Sure wish there was something that allowed the user to retain OEM volume control, along with keeping the signal clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockondon (Jan 18, 2008)

Well Andy close to this subject. How likely is there to be a AF processor in the near future.

My MS-8 will go into the wife's car because she is not picky at all.


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

rockondon said:


> Well Andy close to this subject. How likely is there to be a AF processor in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> My MS-8 will go into the wife's car because she is not picky at all.



I'd love to get an MS-8 for my Touareg. Because it's not available anymore, I see new ones priced way too high. Hopefully something new/better comes out soon. I liked that it had internal amplification in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockondon (Jan 18, 2008)

I like my MS-8 as a front/rear/sub DSP with time and auto tune correction.
And she wont let me hack her car so the MS-8 is perfect there.

My car has a 5.25 Dyn center and so i'm not thrilled with the amount of center steering over the loss of left n right. So my preference is more control over the center's presence while not giving up L/R and still have auto tune/ time correction / then band control.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

The JL Audio tuning solution will be the TWK.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Philth said:


> Sure wish there was something that allowed the user to retain OEM volume control, along with keeping the signal clean.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> There is



Care to elaborate instead of being vague?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

360.3. Alpine 800, MS-8

I only use my stock HU for everything. Never have to touch the controller after its calibrated.


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> 360.3. Alpine 800, MS-8
> 
> I only use my stock HU for everything. Never have to touch the controller after its calibrated.



I am under the impression that they don't tune with the volume changing, or am I mistaken with that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I know for fact the MS-8 wipes it all clean


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

DDfusion said:


> I know for fact the MS-8 wipes it all clean


It does so at the tuning volume. But stock decks often have curves that vary with volume so MS8 cannot compensate for that. No processor has ever done that yet. MS8 also suggest using the ms8 volume for optimal results...of course no one does.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

It wipes it all out. The tuning volume only shows optimum calibration volume. 

Andy can correct me if I'm wrong but I hear zero difference at all volume levels.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

AAAAAAA said:


> It does so at the tuning volume. But stock decks often have curves that vary with volume so MS8 cannot compensate for that. No processor has ever done that yet. MS8 also suggest using the ms8 volume for optimal results...of course no one does.


That is correct on all counts.

With due respect to DDfusion, the MS-8, like all other current DSP's, can only 'clean' ('flatten', if you will) the OEM output at the specific reference condition (HU volume setting and HU EQ) extant when it is calibrated using the tones generated by the DSP. It cannot precisely predict how the OEM output (DSP input) EQ will change at different HU volume settings and extrapolate a 'precise correction' for that different condition.

This is easy enough to prove by, after calibration, giving a twist to the HU bass/treble knob while listening through the DSP. As far as the DSP is concerned, that manual change of the input EQ is exactly what happens when the HU changes the EQ as a function of volume change. The altered EQ into the DSP definitely changes the sound to your ears. The DSP is unable to correct for the changed input EQ on a 'real-time' basis because it has no 'true reference' for the ever-changing input signal (the only 'true reference' is that generated by the DSP during calibration). 

The effect is more or less discernible depending on how any OEM HU 'curve' is shaped and where on that curve your range of use of the OEM volume falls; and, of course, all the other factors in the audio chain (including the 'curve' re-imposed by the DSP and it's user's EQ settings) and vehicle environment which affect the sound processed by your brain at different volume levels.

For the vast majority of users, the net bottom-line effect is that using the HU volume control yields quite suitable results, outweighing the inconvenience of using the DSP volume control while leaving the HU volume at its calibration reference level.

>>>>

Don't look for anything to change in this regard in external DSP technology. Even if the DSP 'knew' the shape of the HU volume-dependent EQ curve, and could apply a correction for all points on that curve, how would it know that the volume knob on the HU had been moved to a different point on that curve? The only 'cue' available to the DSP is the input volume (voltage) and it can't discern whether that's due to a change in the HU volume knob position or a change in the level of the music. If OEM HU manufacturers wanted to accommodate external DSP users, they'd provide a defeat for the volume-variable EQ curve. Some of us call that "pre-amp outputs".


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

There's a barely used MS-8 in the ebay listings!


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I would rather hear it from Andy himself. Considering my stock curve was very bass heavy at low volume and now it is not.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> I would rather hear it from Andy himself. Considering my stock curve was very bass heavy at low volume and now it is not.


Here Andy speaks about this:



Tendean17 said:


> Andy Wehmeyer :
> We've been testing a bunch of head units for operation with MS-8s Un-EQ feature, which is based on correlation of an MLS sequence with the measured output of the head unit. What we've found would shock many of you. The UN-EQ algorithm works really well when the head unit's convertors are of reasonable quality, but some of these things are terrible--in fact, one of them drops a sample every two milliseconds. This, of course creates all sorts of problems with digital EQ, which requires that samples remain intact.
> 
> Can you hear it if you connect an analog piece of equipment to the RCA outputs? No.
> ...


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

brumledb said:


> Here Andy speaks about this:


Good find, thank you.

So, the MS-8 uses an algorithm to "un-EQ" at other than the calibration HU volume setting that works well for _most_ HU's and gives an end result not discernible to most listeners. While not as precise as the 'at calibration flattening' it certainly works for me, though I can tell the difference when I use the MS-8 volume control vs the HU volume control at the extreme ends of the volume range.

Those differences certainly aren't enough for me to use anything other than my HU volume, and certainly not enough to consider abandoning the full-featured integrated OEM HU for an aftermarket unit.

Split the difference or take the 'win', matters not to me. I just know I like my MS-8 and I never touch the MS-8 remote in daily use.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

457 pages of MS-8 tuning tips tweaks and mods..
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...udio-discussion/8257-jbls-ms-8-processor.html


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

if anyone is looking to buy one i have 2 of them sitting on a shelf never to be used.


----------



## credible (Sep 1, 2014)

I might also add that anyone up in Canada might want to look at their bestbuy as I found one in the GTA area of Ontario for $199, my eyes almost fell out of my head....can anyone say markup, wow.


----------



## Marco9 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello, unfortunately the screen of my ms-8 hit the ground and the right side doesn't show anything so its pretty much useless....I'm looking for a new display, anybody know a Service center in Us? I'm in Europe and seems like here nobody knows anything about this dsp


----------



## Sickboy (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a brand new one in the box. It seems I'm too busy to ever use. How much do you think it's worth?


----------



## Marco9 (Dec 8, 2015)

Sickboy said:


> I have a brand new one in the box. It seems I'm too busy to ever use. How much do you think it's worth?


Well , I ordered a brand new display unit from the local (italy) service center for about 90€+ tax , pretty expensive imho


----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

I was looking for an MS-8 and found this
Audiofrog Shows 24-Channel DSP Prototype | ceoutlook.com

I was hoping they have a non-powered version. Just have auto-tune but allow adjustability on the autotune and that would be perfect. You can install your own personal amps for the power.

An android app to adjust those parameters would be a nice touch and would aleviate having to need additional hardware.

AUTO-TUNE is a must for me.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

NSTar said:


> I was looking for an MS-8 and found this
> Audiofrog Shows 24-Channel DSP Prototype | ceoutlook.com
> 
> I was hoping they have a non-powered version. Just have auto-tune but allow adjustability on the autotune and that would be perfect. You can install your own personal amps for the power.
> ...


Go here for more info on that.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...yone-seen-audiofrog-2450dsp-pic-facebook.html


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

I can get my hands on an MS-8 for $300 dollars BNIB if anyone is interested?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wish I knew this a week ago lol.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Kyle5521 said:


> I can get my hands on an MS-8 for $300 dollars BNIB if anyone is interested?


I might be.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, you guys hoarding MS-8s need to start putting them for sale. After playing around with the MS amps I want one now.


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

I have one available. I used it for awhile but wanted something I could tune manually. I just have to get it all together and boxed back up


----------



## tibwolf (Feb 29, 2016)

I'd be interested in one of the MS-8's as long as they work well


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

I still have one available to me for around 300. I'd gladly get it for someone if we can agree on a price.


----------



## sentinal3_16 (Mar 30, 2016)

How about the small ms-2, is it any good?


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

sentinal3_16 said:


> How about the small ms-2, is it any good?


Its really just a headphone jack DSP. Very very basic

JBL needs to go ahead and release an MS-8 or MS-10 v2

Needs same or better tuning, Auto-EQ/TA, optical input, and use a smartphone/tablet as a tuning screen and not just leftover from their Harmon & Kardon Drive + Play.

I could live with or w/o the internal amp.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Silvercoat said:


> Its really just a headphone jack DSP. Very very basic
> 
> JBL needs to go ahead and release an MS-8 or MS-10 v2
> 
> ...


From some of the info that came out, seems extremely unlikely.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

AAAAAAA said:


> From some of the info that came out, seems extremely unlikely.


yeah the ms2 does do a auto tune and its nice since you can plug and play it into any system you choose. You can find them on clearance right now and they are a steal. Not a replacement for a full DSP necessarily, but not a bad little product none the less.


----------



## jeeplaw (Oct 12, 2015)

Kyle5521 said:


> I still have one available to me for around 300. I'd gladly get it for someone if we can agree on a price.


Hey Kyle, just sent you a pm


----------



## Autostrada Man (Nov 2, 2015)

Is it wrong that I'm hoping that by the time I replace my car in the next 1-2 years that I hope there's a newer/better solution. With all the DSPs coming out, I'm hoping there's a MS-8 equivalent replacement. I like the integrated amp and plan to only do 2 way active and a sub in my next car.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

I have one BNIB. I have another BNNIB.


----------



## jeeplaw (Oct 12, 2015)

Andy,
Shoot me a pm with a price for each. Thanks


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Interested in BNIB price as well.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

BNIB $800
BNNIB $700

Email me at [email protected] 

I don't have PM here.


----------



## princ3cmo (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a used one that I'll let go of. Anyone can PM me if they're interested.


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got 2 used MS8 for sale. Have boxes and everything that came with it like setup discs and manuals. PM me. As much as i'd like to keep them, I just don't have time to do a complete active install anymore.

Daryl


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I just put a bid on a MS-8 last night on eBay. 

If I can figure out how to cancel the bid or if I get out bid, I would rather buy a MS-8 from someone here on DIY. I like the MS-8 for the Auto-Tune. I hardly have enough time to cut my grass much less adjust a DSP.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Dzaazter said:


> I've got 2 used MS8 for sale. Have boxes and everything that came with it like setup discs and manuals. PM me. As much as i'd like to keep them, I just don't have time to do a complete active install anymore.
> 
> Daryl


I guess now you're down to 1. Thanks. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Jeepers, supply-demand!

I have snagged all my MS-8's for various builds at $400 or right around there.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

KillerBox said:


> I just put a bid on a MS-8 last night on eBay.
> 
> If I can figure out how to cancel the bid or if I get out bid, I would rather buy a MS-8 from someone here on DIY. I like the MS-8 for the Auto-Tune. I hardly have enough time to cut my grass much less adjust a DSP.


search bid retraction on ebay

they use to have a form where you had to put in the auction id and list your reason


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

What has really struck me about the MS-8 is this: for a auto tune dsp, it sure needs a lot of work to get things set up and tuned properly... Is this just me or do others see my point, too?

Does the amount of effort it takes to make it work and problems (I have spent a lot of time in the MS-8 mega thread), sorta take away from the benefit of its so called auto tune feature?

Btw, I am not trying to be a dick, that is a legitimate question.


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

DavidRam said:


> What has really struck me about the MS-8 is this: for a auto tune dsp, it sure needs a lot of work to get things set up and tuned properly... Is this just me or do others see my point, too?
> 
> Does the amount of effort it takes to make it work and problems (I have spent a lot of time in the MS-8 mega thread), sorta take away from the benefit of its so called auto tune feature?
> 
> Btw, I am not trying to be a dick, that is a legitimate question.


Agreed. Getting everything all right at the same time with multiple amps is such a pain. Moved on to a different DSP myself

Sent from my m8wl using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

The MS-8 is only as good as the install. In that regard, it's very frustrating when trying to figure out what's making it go crazy since most people assume that NOTHING is wrong with their install up to that point. Maybe I was lucky?...I had a bad RCA and it took me a day or two to track it down.

My first inclination was "OMG MS-8 IS A NIGHTMARE"...I had to settle myself down. Honestly, that RCA probably would have plagued me for QUITE a while had the MS-8 not gone haywire over it.

Anyways, I don't believe the complexity of the MS-8 takes away from the auto tune feature. I think that's just an issue with expectation management for car audio in general.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

DavidRam said:


> What has really struck me about the MS-8 is this: for a auto tune dsp, it sure needs a lot of work to get things set up and tuned properly... Is this just me or do others see my point, too?
> 
> Does the amount of effort it takes to make it work and problems (I have spent a lot of time in the MS-8 mega thread), sorta take away from the benefit of its so called auto tune feature?
> 
> Btw, I am not trying to be a dick, that is a legitimate question.


Agreed. I do think for most people learning how to use it properly is easier then learning how and getting good at tuning.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> What has really struck me about the MS-8 is this: for a auto tune dsp, it sure needs a lot of work to get things set up and tuned properly... Is this just me or do others see my point, too?
> 
> Does the amount of effort it takes to make it work and problems (I have spent a lot of time in the MS-8 mega thread), sorta take away from the benefit of its so called auto tune feature?
> 
> Btw, I am not trying to be a dick, that is a legitimate question.


Well it's just an auto tune, not an auto install.
I believe the huge thread reflects its success, just those who got it easy at first are less visible.
Personally it worked well first time on 80% of my setups.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I am looking to purchase a MS-8. So if you have one for sell, please PM me the condition, price and if it has all the accessories.


----------



## pucker5 (Jun 15, 2016)

old thread i know but I'm looking for an ms-8. If anyone is looking to sell one please let me know, post or pm.

thanks,

Bobby


----------

